# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  software acquistato on-line da Paese UE

## BIFFUF

Salve a tutti, da qualche giorno ho scoperto il sito ed ho constatato che è un ottimo strumento per la mia professione e per essere sempre 'aggiornato sulle ultime disposizioni di legge.
Sono un libero professionista, vi sottopongo questo quesito:
ho acquistato il software + licenza antivirus on-line e mi è pervenuta fattura da Cipro senza assoggettamento dell'Iva. A quali obblighi devo provvedere? Alla registrazione doppia sia nel reg.acquisti che nel reg.onorari applicando l'Iva al 20%? Rientra nell'Intrastat? Se non faccio nulla cosa rischio?
Grazie a chi vorrà fornirmi chiarimenti e saluti a tutti
P.F.

----------


## vincenzo0

Fattura (emessa da soggetto di Cipro) integrata con IVA 20% si registra sia nel registro delle fatture emesse sia nel registro degli acquisti.
Occorre presentare gli elenchi riepilogativi (INTRASTAT), agli effetti fiscali e statistici per il software standardizzato.

----------


## BIFFUF

Grazie per il chiarimento; ho saputo di un caso in cui in cui la fattura proviene  da UK (Symantec) con applicazione dell'Iva al 15%. In questo caso?
Grazie di nuovo e saluti.

----------


## vincenzo0

vale sempre la risposta al Suo caso precedente (cioé integrazione fattura UE, imponibile + IVA italiana 20%).

----------


## BIFFUF

> vale sempre la risposta al Suo caso precedente (cioé integrazione fattura UE, imponibile + IVA italiana 20%).

  Buon lunedì!
Cercando articoli sul web, ho però letto che l'Intrastat non è da predisporre, in quanto trattasi di operazioni non comprese tra quelle obbligate. Confermate?

----------


## Speedy

> Buon lunedì!
> Cercando articoli sul web, ho però letto che l'Intrastat non è da predisporre, in quanto trattasi di operazioni non comprese tra quelle obbligate. Confermate?

  Confermo. L'intrastat va presentato solo per le cessioni di beni e non per le prestazioni di servizi (come è l'acquisto della licenza d'uso di un software).

----------


## vincenzo0

Attenzione perché l'obbligo, invero, esiste.
a tal fine si veda la circolare n. 13 del 1994, che considera l'acquisto di software "standardizzato" (si tratta dei programmi più comuni in vendita, tranne che l'acquirente si faccia costruire dal programmatore un software personalizzato, in genere molto costoso, solo in tale ultimo caso non sorge l'obbligo dell'instrastat) come acquisto intracomunitario e pertanto deve essere inserito nel modello intrastat.
La mancata indicazione comporta l'applicazione della pesante sanzione che va da  1.032,91 a  10.329,14.

----------


## Speedy

> Attenzione perché l'obbligo, invero, esiste.
> a tal fine si veda la circolare n. 13 del 1994, che considera l'acquisto di software "standardizzato" (si tratta dei programmi più comuni in vendita, tranne che l'acquirente si faccia costruire dal programmatore un software personalizzato, in genere molto costoso, solo in tale ultimo caso non sorge l'obbligo dell'instrastat) come acquisto intracomunitario e pertanto deve essere inserito nel modello intrastat.
> La mancata indicazione comporta l'applicazione della pesante sanzione che va da € 1.032,91 a € 10.329,14.

  Confermo che la mia risposta era errata e me ne scuso. Avevo totalmente dimenticato il contenuto della circolare 13/1994 (paragrafo 15.1 casi particolari).

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Forse per&#242; se ricorre il commercio elettronico on-line a mezzo download, resterebbe applicabile la normativa di cui alla legge 1&#176; agosto 2003 n.273, in attuazione della Direttiva UE 2002/38/CE, ha modificato il regime IVA delle prestazioni di servizi concluse tramite mezzi elettronici (commercio online). Il dubbio, circa l'applicabilit&#224; di questo regime deriva dalla transitoriet&#224; triennale dello stesso. Pur tuttavia, nelle forme di vendita di tipo downloading, &#232; difficile    parlare di cessione proprio perch&#232; il flusso informatico contenente il programma oggetto di downloading, anche per le soluzioni "aggiornamento" &#232; un servizio, mancando addirittura il supporto fisico che lo contiene. Stesso ragionamento vale per i servizi di creazione di siti web, dove addirittura si mettono a disposizione del cliente delle procedure che attraverso dei Wizard (procedure guidate) consentono di creare autonomamente il sito web. Se cos&#236; &#232; il soggetto IVA che acquista in regime di downloading potr&#224; assoggettare ad IVA l'acquisto con l'autofattura emessa ex art. 17, comma 3 del D.P.R. 633/1972. 
Sul sito del Commercialista Telematico c'&#232; un articolo che si occupa dell'argomento al seguente link: 
http://www.commercialistatelematico.com/articolo.html?articolo=565

----------


## vincenzo0

__________________________________________________  _____________
vale per i servizi di creazione di siti web, dove addirittura si mettono a disposizione del cliente delle procedure che attraverso dei Wizard (procedure guidate) consentono di creare autonomamente il sito web. 
__________________________________________________  ______________ 
Rispondendo a tale ultima indicazione, a mio parere tale attività o tale servizio costituisce comunque, elemento di persononalizzazione, per cui, anche ai fini della circolare predetta, non si pone il problema, nel senso che per tali attività (l'utente nel farsi predisporre il proprio sito richiede cambiamenti a proprio esclusivo piacimento) non occorre compilare il modello INTRASTAT.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Le indicazioni della legge n.273/2003 riguardano tutto il commercio elettronico on line e non solo i servizi di creazione di siti web, almeno cos&#236; sembra.

----------


## vincenzo0

Ribadisco che per il software standardizzato, purtroppo, non é cambiato nulla, vale ancora la circolare citata, pena le suddette pesanti sanzioni.
Chi vuole rischiare, poi al successivo verbale che irroga le sanzioni, può presentare ricorso in commissione tributaria e se la discute in quella sede.

----------


## Speedy

> Ribadisco che per il software standardizzato, purtroppo, non é cambiato nulla, vale ancora la circolare citata, pena le suddette pesanti sanzioni.
> Chi vuole rischiare, poi al successivo verbale che irroga le sanzioni, può presentare ricorso in commissione tributaria e se la discute in quella sede.

  Ho provato ad approfondire l'argomento e, per quello che è risultato sul sw standard, non posso che concordare con Vincenzo.
In primo luogo la normativa del D.Lgs. 273/2003 era temporanea ed è scaduta il 30.6.2006.
In secondo luogo altre opinioni sull'argomento concordano sul fatto che l'importazione di sw standard è equiparata ad un acquisto di beni e non ad una prestazione di servizi. Senza dilungarmi troppo, cito:
= "La base imponibile IVA delle operazioni di importazione" di Marco Peirolo in Azienda & Fisco n.2/2006
= "Informazioni relative all'IVA" sul sito Symantecstore.com

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Nel ringraziare i colleghi intervenuti volevo offrire qualche ulteriore spunto riflessivo sul tema.  
Ammesso per un attimo che la normativa sul *commercio elettronico on-line*  di software che viene direttamente scaricato da Internet - perch&#232; per il *commercio elettronico off-line* va fatto un discorso diverso, essendo questa forma pi&#249; vicina al commercio tradizionale, in quanto per la consegna &#232; previsto l'utilizzo di un supporto fisico, floppy Disk o CD Rom o Dvd Rom - contenuta nel D.Lgs. 273/2003 abbia esaurito i suoi effetti il 30/06/2006, questo vuol dire che le transazioni effettuate fino al 30/06/2006 andavano regolate secondo quelle disposizioni speciali sul commercio elettronico introdotte a partire dal 2003. La circolare 1994 non poteva regolamentare diversamente questa fattispecie contrattuale, poich&#232; in termini di graduazione delle fonti del diritto la norma del 2003 sarebbe risultata prevalente rispetto ad altre fonti.  
Ergo: Non si potrebbe, a questo punto, ipotizzare la disapplicazione della normativa italiana ante 2003, nonostante l'esaurimento degli effetti del D.Lgs. 273/2003, poich&#232; difforme dalla direttiva CE 7 maggio 2002, n. 2002/38/Ce, in virt&#249; della prevalenza della normativa comunitaria sulla normativa nazionale ?     
In un articolo apparso su FiscoOggi, rivista telematica del MF, ho trovato alcuni di questi elementi di riflessione oltre ad indicazioni di come va gestita la fatturazione in ambito e-commerce diretto (alias on-line):  http://www.fiscooggi.it/reader/?
MIval=cw_usr_view_articolo&articolo=5313&giornale=  5341.  
E' chiaro che si tratta di opinioni, cos&#236; come le nostre. 
Due notazioni finali: 
1) per potersi avere *operazione intracomunitaria* tra gli altri requisiti previsti dall'art. 38 del D.L. 331/1993 occorre* il trasporto dei beni oggetto di cessione da un Paese membro ad un altro Paese membro* e ammesso di voler parificare il downloading con il trasporto credo sia difficile accertare se il server di partenza e quello di arrivo appartengano entrambi alla CE. *Senza quest'elemento non si pu&#242; parlare di operazione comunitaria*.
2) con l'art. 40, commi, 4-bis,5, 6 e 7 del 331/1993 anche la prestazione di servizio (utilizzo dell'opera dell'ingegno) non potrebbe rientrare tra i servizi intracomunitari vista l'elencazione tassativa fatta dall'art. 40: lavorazioni; trasporto; prestazioni accessorie all'acquisto; intermediazione su trasporti e prestazioni accessorie; intermediazione relative ad operazioni su beni mobili.

----------


## kongio

Scusate, se mi inserisco in una discussione passata, ma spero che la persona interessata la consulti ancora. 
Volevo dire che ho dato una scorsa veloce alla citata circolare e personalmente mi sembra evidente che, prescindendo dalla personalizzazione o meno del software, la suddetta fa riferimento al trasferimento dello stesso mediante dei supporti fisici ("quali bobine, pizze, nastri, dischi ed altri supporti relativi a software"), cioè l'e-commerce indiretto e non a quello diretto che viene effettuato interamente on line, che rientra tra i servizi di e-commerce.
ciao

----------


## cinzia2642

avendo un caso analogo, ho fatto alcune ricerche e ho trovato il regolamento 1777 del 17/10/2005 che ha definito le operazioni rientranti nel cosiddetto regime iva del "commercio elettronico" e poi il commento del relatore dove scrive ..... le prestazioni di servizi tramite mezzi elettronici rese da un soggetto passivo italiano a soggetto passivo extraUe ed utilizzati in Italia siano soggette ad Iva ordinariamente.... 
Se è vero chiedo aiuto. Nell'articolo "il regime iva del commercio elettronico "del Commercialista Telematico,  nel prospetto di riepilogo, invece si rileva che se il prestatore è italiano, il committente è soggetto extra ue il luogo di utilizzazione è irrilevante e l'operazione è fuori campo iva.
Grazie a chiunque abbia le idee  più chiare  delle mie e voglia rispondermi.

----------


## vincenzo0

Si confermo, nel caso esposto da Cinzia, poich&#233; l'utilizzo avviene in Italia (prestatore italiano, committente extracee) &#233; dovuta l'IVA in Italia dal prestatore italiano, ai sensi dell'art. 7, comma 4, lettere d), e), f) del D.P.R. n. 633/1972

----------


## ALE

DEVO PRESENTARE MODELLO INTRASTAT PER IL 2006 ENTRO IL 31 GENNAIO , NON RIESCO A TROVARE IL MODELLO , E POI DEVO INVIARLO IN VIA TELEMATICA O CARTACEO ? SI ALLEGANO ANCHE LE FATTURE IN COPIA ?  E LA PRIMA VOLTA CHE LO COMPILO   AIUTO ... :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## mocci

Escludo la presentazione dei modelli INTRA.
Infatti, già prima del recepimento nell'ordinamento italiano della Direttiva UE sul commercio elettronico, il ministero delle Finanze (Cfr. la Circolare 20 agosto 1998 n.1977/V/SD), prendendo in esame una delle fattispecie più ricorrenti nel commercio via Rete, aveva infatti precisato che la fornitura di software in via telematica, a prescindere che si trattasse di software standardizzato (che nel commercio tradi-zionale è un bene materiale) ovvero di cessioni di diritti di sfruttamento su software (prestazione di servizi anche nel commercio tradizionale), costituiva in ogni caso prestazione di servizi.

----------


## swami

beh! dal 12 d gennaio ... spero legga la risposta  :Big Grin:

----------


## sara71

> Ribadisco che per il software standardizzato, purtroppo, non &#233; cambiato nulla, vale ancora la circolare citata, pena le suddette pesanti sanzioni.
> Chi vuole rischiare, poi al successivo verbale che irroga le sanzioni, pu&#242; presentare ricorso in commissione tributaria e se la discute in quella sede.

  Non sono assolutamente d'accordo con questa risposta del rag. Vincenzo D'And&#242;.
Se tutta la transazione si &#232; svolta su internet (ordine e download del software) non c'&#232; alcun obbligo di compilazione dell'Intrastat, trattandosi di prestazione di servizio e non di acquisto intracomunitario.
Non ha alcuna rilevanza il fatto che il software sia standardizzato o personalizzato.
Non c'&#232; alcun dubbio interpretativo da far valere presso le commissioni tributarie: la questione &#232; pacifica ormai da tempo.

----------


## info@studioborile.it

> Non sono assolutamente d'accordo con questa risposta del Sig. Vincenzo D'Andò.
> Se tutta la transazione si è svolta su internet (ordine e download del software) non c'è alcun obbligo di compilazione dell'Intrastat, trattandosi di prestazione di servizio e non di acquisto intracomunitario.
> Non ha alcuna rilevanza il fatto che il software sia standardizzato o personalizzato.
> Non c'è alcun dubbio interpretativo da far valere presso le commissioni tributarie: la questione è pacifica ormai da tempo.

  Non posso che concordare con quanto da Lei affermato. 
Tengo comunque opportuno precisare che il post da Lei citato del Rag. D'Andò risale a più di un anno fa e precisamente è del 08/12/2006 e dopo tale data se è infatti più volte discusso nel forum e mi sembra che la questione sia oramai superata. 
Vedi   http://forum.commercialistatelematic...SOFTWARE+INTRA  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...?t=2763&page=2

----------


## nadia

... per cui viene chiuso

----------

